# Pics for CC



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2006)

I was scanning some pics when I came across an article about some S79's that were used for some air races in the late 1930's. So, out of the godness of my own heart, I scanned the following pics just for you. Enjoy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow thanks, never knew of this before... do you have any other information on the races they entered, or the success? Thanks!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2006)

> success


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2006)

What success...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2006)

my point exactily.......


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep, mine too...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2006)

Hallo CC!!!



cheddar cheese said:


> Wow thanks, never knew of this before... do you have any other information on the races they entered, or the success? Thanks!



I've found an interesting info on it.Maybe it also could be interesting for You.

In 1937, 16 planes of SM.79 series were fitted for air-racings and air-competitions.The version was powered by Piaggio P IX R.C.40 736kW engines.All planes were without armaments and max lighten.In August 1937 three aircrafts took the first,second and third places in The Ystres-Damascus-Paris race.The winner was a crew Cupini-Paradisi at medium speed 352 km/h.The second was Fiori-Lucchini's team (341 km/h).The third place went to Biseo-Bruno Mussolini (The Duce's son).
In January 1938 SM.79s equipped with Alfa Romeo 126 R.C.34 engines and with increased capacity of fuel tanks flew The Antlantic Ocean.The route started in Rome and finished in Rio de Janeiro. The three airplanes took part in the flight having painted (SORCI VERDE )-the green mice on fuselages.Their code-signs were I-BISE,I-MONI and I-BRUN ( the first,second and fourth Wildcat's photos).I-BRUN was flown by Bruno Mussolini and Renato Martinelli.The 9840 km route took them 24 hours and 20 minutes with speed of 403 km/h.

regards


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2006)

There ya go Wurger summed it up for me. If you want, I also have colour profiles of one of the planes I can scan for you.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi !!!
I don't know if You wrote the last post to CC or me but I'm interested in this.
It would be nice to look at the colour profile.Thank you very much.I hope You didn't take offence at my post replay.I would like to be useful for You.However,I'm still learning English and sometimes I'm not able to avoid various mistakes.

regards


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks guys! The profile would be great!

There you go Gnomey and lanc, 1st 2nd and 3rd, success...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2006)

Maybe they were the only ones in the race...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Hi !!!
> I don't know if You wrote the last post to CC or me but I'm interested in this.
> It would be nice to look at the colour profile.Thank you very much.I hope You didn't take offence at my post replay.I would like to be useful for You.However,I'm still learning English and sometimes I'm not able to avoid various mistakes.
> 
> regards



No, your reply was right mate, saved me typing it up !! Cheers. Here are the colour pics, sorry about the crappy scanning, but you get the idea. Not bad looking in those colours IMO.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot Wildcat.
The red SM.79 looks fine.Looking at the second pic You posted (the plane with I-6 code on its fuselage) I've got the impression that she was painted in the different way.

regards


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2006)

No,I'm wrong with my impression.The aircraft was red painted.I've found the colour profile of this.Unfortunately,I haven't had a scaner device so far to scane it and send there.Additionally, this plane took part in the Ystres-Damascus-Paris race on 20-21 August 1937.Five SM.79C planes took part in the air race.They were named I-BIMU,I-TOMO,I-CUPA,I-FILU and I-LICA.
I-LICA (I-7 code) was damaged on its aborted take-off from Damascus airfield.

SORCI VERDE (The Green Mice ) - an Italian slang for " incredible things "
source unknown.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2006)

Cheers for the extra info. Would make a nice looking model me thinks.


----------



## Dogwalker (Apr 26, 2006)

Two more images of the SM-79 racers and their crews.










www.finn.it/regia

A virtual reconstruction of the painting





www.italianwings.it

The SM-79 prototype gained 6 world speed records (1000 and 2000 Km distance with 500, 1000 and 2000 Kg load) in 1935, and another Sm-79 improved them on dec. 1937.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Maybe they were the only ones in the race...



The Lindbergh Trophy was unfortunately cancelled and replaced by the race Ystres-Damascus-Paris with non-stop stretch.In the competition the five SM.79s were joined by two Caproni Ca. 405 Procellaria and two Fiat B.R.20s. When one of Ca.405 defaulted the sixth SM.79 named I-ROTR was entered.French competitors in the air-race included prototypes Bloch,Farman,Breguet,Caudron aircrafts and English ones DH-88 Comet.It should be emphasized that the race was dominated by the Italian SM.79CS planes and they scored finally 1,2,3,6 and 8th place


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Dogwalker !!!
Nice pics.

regards


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2006)

Great info Wurger and pictures guys!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah nice pics mate.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2006)

You are welcome.


----------



## Dogwalker (Apr 27, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Hi Dogwalker !!!
> Nice pics.
> 
> regards



Hi. 
Thanks.


----------

